# Hiding wiring for turn signals?



## cbustapeck (Oct 6, 2020)

I just bought this fun turn signal light from Luxlow:





I tried installing it on my Orange Krate, and even with using cable guides, the wiring looks lousy. (The light itself looks good.)

I tried wrapping it around the bars and that still didn’t help. I would appreciate any thoughts on the matter.

Here is the current state of the bike, without lights installed. Note that the front brake cable remains to be installed, and that a 3 speed hub with drum brake has been ordered for the rear wheel.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 29, 2020)

Paint the wire harness same color as bike frame and a few tie wraps, that might help some.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 6, 2020)

I do mine like this:


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 6, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> I do mine like this:
> 
> View attachment 1296987



I really really like that! It's definitely the best idea that I've seen so far. 

In a perfect world, I'd like to be able to have the turn switch on the handlebars, but this is still major progress. Thank you!


----------



## McBlaster (Nov 6, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> I really really like that! It's definitely the best idea that I've seen so far.
> 
> In a perfect world, I'd like to be able to have the turn switch on the handlebars, but this is still major progress. Thank you!



I've seen the switch installed on the seat post so it's still accessible and usable. Personally I would use black Gaff Tape on the seat pan. But barely wire would be seen even on the sissy bar side.


----------

